# Three women 61-69-82 talk honestly about their sex lives



## Handy (Jul 23, 2017)

Not every woman past menopause loses interest. My circle of friends say sex isn't on their radar.:scratchhead:

Three women over 60 talk honestly about their sex lives - BBC News

Sex Matters: Keeping Sex Alive for Life

AARP Sex Romance and Relationships Survey 2010 https://assets.aarp.org/rgcenter/general/srr_09.pdf


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

Find some more, new friends I guess.


----------



## john117 (May 20, 2013)

The AARP paper is straight out of TAM


----------



## Elizabeth001 (May 18, 2015)

Love it!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Diana7 (Apr 19, 2016)

Handy said:


> Not every woman past menopause loses interest. My circle of friends say sex isn't on their radar.:scratchhead:
> 
> Three women over 60 talk honestly about their sex lives - BBC News
> 
> ...


Thats sad, we are age 60 and 61 and enjoy regular sex.


----------



## Handy (Jul 23, 2017)

* Elegirl
Find some more, new friends I guess. *

I did go to line dancing class, Beginning square dance, an investment club, wood carving (ouch-not morning wood carving-OH OK) maybe I should try the card playing group or the senior group lunch-time meal at the senior center.

OTH I bought 2 cantaloupe and a 91 yr old woman I was chatting with in the store asked me if the cantaloupe would fit in my W's bra. Her late H was a bull semen collector. She used the grocery cart instead of a walker to move about in the store. Maybe I should have asked her if or when she lost interest in sex. BTW, I never saw this woman before and she brought up all of the sexual stuff that I missed at first. I told her I had been in a few too many sensitivity training classes at work to even think about asking or talking about ANYTHING personal so I missed the cantaloupe question. I said I thought I heard wrong and didn't think replying was a good option.

Later I met her son and talked with him for a few min. I found out semen is collected two ways.

I did meet another woman several months ago but I never exchanged more than 10 words to her. I found out through a mutual friend this woman is about 60 yr old and really dislikes men, well except to do some heavy lifting. She tackles everything else. She told this mutual friend she can fix anything a man can fix which reinforced her opinion women do not need men.


----------



## SunCMars (Feb 29, 2016)

Handy said:


> * Elegirl
> Find some more, new friends I guess. *
> 
> She tackles everything else. She told this mutual friend she can fix anything a man can fix which reinforced her not needing men.


A shame.

A man could fix THIS. 

Could fix her plumbing, short circuited electrical impulses. Her blocked P-Trap. 

But only if she realized these things are broken.; inoperable from disuse and neglect.

Life is short.....

She eats from her own depleted garden. And thus, she is malnourished. 

She would do well to have a man inspect her garden, shine her apples, trim her bushes, and afterwards..... bathe her tired body in warm water. 

Just Sayin'


----------



## Handy (Jul 23, 2017)

* SunCMars
She would do well to have a man inspect her garden, shine her apples, trim her bushes, and afterwards..... bathe her tired body in warm water.* 

I can read that several ways, which in one way would be a hot experience.


However, it wouldn't be a job for me. I suspect some women would resent most men for even trying to change her mind. I read about so many women feeling "pressure" when a man tries to fix things, which leads to more resentments by the woman.

My MO is to be helpful and it has to be a 2-way street. I am done with the helping when it leads to me being in the "dog house" even deeper.


----------



## Taxman (Dec 21, 2016)

At 62 we have never slowed down sexually, in fact, I would say we are having the best and most frequent sex of our lives. Plus, I feel like I am in the best shape I have ever been. My wife is as vibrant and even sexier (if that is possible) than she has ever been. We, (thank you, g-d) are enjoying the hell out of sex, and plan to do this until we rattle each other's bones.


----------



## Handy (Jul 23, 2017)

When I retired I was thinking: No kids so I can make any noise I want to when I cum. I get a small retirement income from where I used to work and Social security. The house is paid off; the taxes and insurance sky rocked but still. And I have almost all day to fool around. What 21 year old wouldn't think I had the ideal set up? All that was missing was a WILLING partner but my partner wasn't very willing.

Taxman keep on keeping on. I hope you or someone is making up for what is missing in my life.

BTW I might talk about sex but missing the emotional connection is as important, so I feel as if I am alone most of the time. If I was alone / not married I could date maybe. Let me remember the dating rule, the woman has to be 7 years older than my oldest child. OK, Just a little older than the required AARP minimum age requirement. No, lets add 15 years to the oldest child's age.


----------



## She'sStillGotIt (Jul 30, 2016)

Handy said:


> Not every woman past menopause loses interest. My circle of friends say sex isn't on their radar.:scratchhead:


Not EVERY menopausal woman loses her libido, but a good amount *do* (or see a sharp decline in it). For some women, it's the exact opposite and they suddenly seem to have a much more heightened libido than they had in the past. And for some, they don't really notice a difference at all. It's not a one size fits all.


> When I retired I was thinking: No kids so I can make any noise I want to when I cum. I get a small retirement income from where I used to work and Social security. The house is paid off; the taxes and insurance sky rocked but still. And I have almost all day to fool around.


Sounds like you're going to have one *busy* right hand.


----------



## CharlieParker (Aug 15, 2012)

My wife's libido went way down post menopause. She no longer has "the biological urge to make a baby". I had a hard time adjusting to that (plus at the same time she lost the ability to orgasm from PiV). I became a whiny ass about it, and predictably the sex dried up. 

But we talked. She gets that sex important to the marriage. I get she is now more reactive and just because it's not in the front of her mind doesn't mean she's not into it. The path to the bedroom is now different but as long as we get there and it's good I'm OK.


----------



## podiumboy (Apr 2, 2017)

Good lord... my wife is only 31, and has no sexual desire (for me) at all. She does read lots of romance novels (aka porn for women) so I know that she's still horny. Ugh... this does not bode well for the future.


----------



## Handy (Jul 23, 2017)

From what I read some of the low/no desire can come from some form of resentment. One form of resentment I was reading about was the woman or man felt they did too much towards the relationship and it didn't pay off / turn out as they expected, so then they became resentful and cut back or lost interest. 

The enlightening (surprise) part of my reading was the LD person was LD with the old partner. If a new partner came on the scene, they were relatively HD, at least for a while. It all coincides with the idea of "new relationship energy" (NRE). It seems that is how some people are biologically wired, and religious, moral, or a list of other shoulds are not strong enough to bring back the old level of desire.

Then there are the people that say they do not even want a relationship but just happen to find a unicorn and they can't get enough of the new love.

Of course people's hormones change, people get tired, medical issues drain a person's energy and on and on.


----------



## notmyrealname4 (Apr 9, 2014)

.


----------



## MrsHolland (Jun 18, 2016)

podiumboy said:


> Good lord... my wife is only 31, and has no sexual desire (for me) at all. She does read lots of romance novels (aka porn for women) so I know that she's still horny. Ugh... this does not bode well for the future.


Well if she is reading romance novels then maybe she still has blood running through her veins but is resentful of or bored with you. Yep you are frustrated but have you done much in the way of creative thinking with this?

eg MrH reads to me in bed, my God it is sexy. It is usually the latest novel he is reading but it could be anything for all I care. Why don't you read you wifes book to her in bed?


----------



## TX-SC (Aug 25, 2015)

notmyrealname4 said:


> A 60 year old *might* have a decent body, but at 82 who ,wants to be seen anymore.
> 
> I know many don't care, but I'm visual , the way my body, or my partner's body looks, definitely affects my sex drive.


What I have found is that what I find attractive changes significantly as I get older. At 48, I find women up into their mid to late 50s and into their 60s attractive. When I was thirty, anyone over 45 would have been"gross". I suspect that when I am 70, I will find 70 year old women attractive.


----------



## notmyrealname4 (Apr 9, 2014)

.


----------



## Handy (Jul 23, 2017)

*notmyrealname4
A 60 year old *might* have a decent body, but at 82, who wants to be seen anymore.*

Once the lights go out or dim to a candle flame, what counts for ME is the way the OP treats me and what she brings out in me. It also depends on what I can or can not do to return the joy and happiness I feel is being exchanged.

Right now I could "DO" some one who was thrilled to be with me. I do admit to having issues with severely over weight women. A fit woman that is much older, I would give it a college try. Kissing with my eyes closed has a significant advantage.

Maybe I am biased because I go to senior yoga and some of the older chicks have some good moves. Even some with knee, hip, and shoulder replacements look good at times. I like a friendly, "can-do" attitude more than anything else and some people have it no matter their age.


----------



## Diana7 (Apr 19, 2016)

TX-SC said:


> What I have found is that what I find attractive changes significantly as I get older. At 48, I find women up into their mid to late 50s and into their 60s attractive. When I was thirty, anyone over 45 would have been"gross". I suspect that when I am 70, I will find 70 year old women attractive.


 The same with us. We are aged 60 and 61 and we still find each other very attractive and sexy. :smile2:


----------



## Diana7 (Apr 19, 2016)

notmyrealname4 said:


> Good for you.:wink2:
> 
> But, for me, I don't think so. The deterioration of advanced age doesn't look good on anyone.


Well the same will happen to you.


----------



## Young at Heart (Jan 6, 2015)

TX-SC said:


> What I have found is that what I find attractive changes significantly as I get older. At 48, I find women up into their mid to late 50s and into their 60s attractive. When I was thirty, anyone over 45 would have been"gross". I suspect that when I am 70, I will find 70 year old women attractive.


I am 68 and my wife is 67. We have been married for about 46 years. When we make love, it is making love and I like to look at her face, the face of that beautiful young woman who owns my heart. I am not checking out her body for sags or wrinkles, I am looking at the woman I love and the woman I want to be emotionally close to for the rest of my life.


----------



## aine (Feb 15, 2014)

Handy said:


> Not every woman past menopause loses interest. My circle of friends say sex isn't on their radar.:scratchhead:
> 
> Three women over 60 talk honestly about their sex lives - BBC News
> 
> ...


I do not see why sex should stop at all, if both are physically capable, sex means alot of things too, it is not just intercourse.


----------



## CharlieParker (Aug 15, 2012)

aine said:


> sex means alot of things too, it is not just intercourse.


True, and it's not just about orgasms. Both took me a really long time learn and be comfortable with post menopause.


----------



## Taxman (Dec 21, 2016)

Well, let me address the older bodies fallacy. Certainly I am gray at the temples. There is a lot less hair on top. My butt is saggier, however, my stomach is smaller, and I am working on pecs and a six pack. My wife is also a little gray, she still has incredible breasts and a tush that is as firm today as it was in 1978 when we first married. Certainly my taste has changed. I am not attracted to 20, and 30 somethings. I look at mature women as having more to offer, however, there really is only one mature woman that I lust after. I drive her nuts sometimes, but in our 60's with no kids around, we are re-running the honeymoon.


----------

